# What is the better way to ultimately defeat someone?



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Is i through physical force or through intellectual honesty? 

Or something else?

Why is it *better*?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2018)

lol who needs defeating? 

You put out enough effort to thwart someone, you’ve already lost, dude.

Just succeed in finding contentment in life, and rid yourself of negativity.


That’s winning.


----------



## charface (Jul 4, 2018)

There is no better way to win
There is only winning or losing. 

Drag them into your world and lay your eggs in their torso that your young may thrive. 

Plus im too stupid to use words. 

But then again.
Who gives a shit about words compared to having a hole punched in your face.


----------



## charface (Jul 4, 2018)

On the fence


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

why do you have to defeat anyone? why not cooperate with them and you both benefit?


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you have to defeat anyone? why not cooperate with them and you both benefit?


Well now that’s the million dollar question isn’t it? “Why can’t we co-operate” and all get along? If only it were that easy.

Don’t get me wrong I totoally agree with you, but unfortunately it’s impossible to co-operate with many people. No matter how hard you try their only intent is conflict, as tho they thrive on it. In these situations the best way to win is to take the higher ground and walk away. Say your part, stay honest, resist insults, wish no ill, and just walk away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Well now that’s the million dollar question isn’t it? “Why can’t we co-operate” and all get along? If only it were that easy.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I totoally agree with you, but unfortunately it’s impossible to co-operate with many people. No matter how hard you try their only intent is conflict, as tho they thrive on it. In these situations the best way to win is to take the higher ground and walk away. Say your part, stay honest, resist insults, wish no ill, and just walk away.


depends on the situation. being peaceful doesn't make me a pacifist. i don't have any problem with anyone, if they don't make any problems. i'm happy to share with people that share with me. i'm happy to help people that help me. i'm not happy to let anyone take anything from me, or anyone else. i'm not happy to let anyone force me or anyone else to do anything against our will...take the highroad, it offers a better vantage to hit your enemies from


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 12, 2018)

Why do we always need to defeat? Isn't it better to try and get along? What's wrong with figuring out and convince another they have a wrong view and how they too can have your right view. Who knows. Maybe after finding out their "wrong view" you find out your "right view" is actually incorrect.

Sincerely,

Namo Amituofo.


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 12, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is i through physical force or through intellectual honesty?
> 
> Or something else?
> 
> Why is it *better*?


Defeat in what context? Arguments or debates? Competitions? Life?


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2018)

I was always told by my mother that the best way to get back at an enemy is to "kill them with kindness". It's worked so far.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2018)

the best thing to do with a real enemy is to make them harmless. the measures employed depends on how intent they are on doing you harm. they can range from public humiliation....to a brutal beating.....to legal action.....to feeding him to the pigs then eating the bacon for breakfast and shitting him out by lunch time.....
but i mean a REAL enemy....not the old lady across the street who's dog shits on your lawn....a simple claymore will fix that


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the best thing to do with a real enemy is to make them harmless. the measures employed depends on how intent they are on doing you harm. they can range from public humiliation....to a brutal beating.....to legal action.....to feeding him to the pigs then eating the bacon for breakfast and shitting him out by lunch time.....
> but i mean a REAL enemy....not the old lady across the street who's dog shits on your lawn....a simple claymore will fix that


Exactly. Which is why I try to stay away from most liberals. While I might agree with their outcome, I don't agree with their path there.

What happens is this. Say you get a cure for AIDS. 

In senario 1, a greedy corporation cures AIDS, but only gives it to those with a $10 million+ bank account.
In senario 2, a philanthropist billionaire spends over half his fortune on the cure and puts the research in the public domain and enough shots to give gene therapy to 100% eradicated the HIV virus with a nutrient booster to revitalize the damaged cells.

Which one is better?

The same is with lefties who espouse, "racism is bad!"

Ok, so which is better:

Senario 1, a racist goes to jail because he denies the holocaust.
Senario 2, former neonazi Christian Picciolini who hates all things not white culture, who opens up a music store, and while selling to those he hates out of capitalist greed, since money knows know race(it's all green!), he realizes he's wrong.

I pick scenario 2 in both cases. In scenario 2 racist he goes to jail, joins a race gang like the Aryan Brotherhood, learns not to say things in public, and becomes the next Dylan Roof, but ups the death count, use your imagination for how.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

i don't get the connection between my statement and yours...


----------



## Bird_Dawg420 (Jul 21, 2018)

The person that actually needs defeating is your self, that is to say the _desire_ to defeat another human being. Figure out what aspect of the self that drives you to feel like you need to defeat the other human being and overcome it. This desire is what causes and compounds your suffering, which makes the need to conquer another even greater for a quick hit of "better than" and validation. You are already valid and seeking the light bc you are asking questions. 

I hope that makes sense, I know nothing, just my 2 cents from 35+ years of feeling like I'm in constant conflict with the world around me and trying to overcome it peacefully. This perspective has worked for me, maybe it will be of use to you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2018)

we have a drive to compete within us. the goal isn't to defeat that drive, it's to harness it and use it for constructive purposes.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

There are righteous reasons to defeat others. Life is a competition according to Darwin and there is nothing more natural than competing for resources. Even when you need to defeat evil there are ways to do it that don't involve conquest or conquering. Abraham Lincoln is quoted as having said "Do I not destroy my enemies when I make them my friends?"

If you use force to compel others, they will do what they must. But if you use logic to compel them, they will want to do what you want them to do. Rome conquered most of the known world and after conquering a civilization, they made them full Roman citizens with full rights. They could destroy entire cultures, and did, through their sheer military might - but chose to conquer the minds of their defeated foes whenever possible instead of enslaving them. It seems to have worked really well for them.

Lots of words to say "intellectual honesty".


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 26, 2018)

The only way to ultimately beat someone is to kill them IMO.

Unless you can think of something more "ultimate" kol


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 1, 2018)

Either go for the weak spot, or distance yourself as far as possible from them.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 26, 2018)

I think tell them to fuck off and ignore their very existence. The opposite of love is indifference.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 26, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I think tell them to fuck off and ignore their very existence. The opposite of love is indifference.


I love your second sentence, thought provoking. I think your first sentence is debatable as expressing hate is not consistent with indifference.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2018)

Just out live them.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 23, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> lol who needs defeating?
> 
> You put out enough effort to thwart someone, you’ve already lost, dude.
> 
> ...



So true, but human nature at times we are pulled into the gravitational orbit of 2PAC:
"Revenge is like the sweetest joy, next to getting pussy"


----------



## indicas4me (Oct 23, 2018)

There are narcissists in the world that you would never know it,they thrive on others misery.If you have one of them in your life good luck,zero contact helps if you can.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 23, 2018)

That's just navigating the sea of life, manipulating conversations to dodge negativity and ultimately doing ones best to avoid toxicity.

Welcome to the internet.

Agreed with Indicas point, like mushrooms, ones that grow on dead things, ones that kill things, and ones that work in harmony to enrich the ecosystem.

BTW new fungi perfecti out. 

Peace.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 25, 2018)

Crush Your enemies, see them driven before You and hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 25, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Well now that’s the million dollar question isn’t it? “Why can’t we co-operate” and all get along? If only it were that easy.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I totoally agree with you, but unfortunately it’s impossible to co-operate with many people. No matter how hard you try their only intent is conflict, as tho they thrive on it. In these situations the best way to win is to take the higher ground and walk away. Say your part, stay honest, resist insults, wish no ill, and just walk away.


I think the sight of You walking away would be a mic drop to any situation .


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 25, 2018)

Treat them like rats ignore them or poison them .


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 25, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> I think the sight of You walking away would be a mic drop to any situation .


Lol! “I hate to see u go but I love to watch u leave”..... something my man often says haha


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 26, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Crush Your enemies, see them driven before You and hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## lungbutter (Dec 26, 2018)

defeat bad ideas with the truth, often resorting to violence is admitting you're wrong and have no argument left


----------



## Native man (Mar 1, 2019)

Buddha2525 said:


> Why do we always need to defeat? Isn't it better to try and get along? What's wrong with figuring out and convince another they have a wrong view and how they too can have your right view. Who knows. Maybe after finding out their "wrong view" you find out your "right view" is actually incorrect.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Namo Amituofo.


there maybe only one to defeat...that maybe self ?


----------



## doogledore (Mar 7, 2019)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is i through physical force or through intellectual honesty?
> 
> Or something else?
> 
> Why is it *better*?


As one of my favorite jiggy rappers says, "Always strive and prosper"

Prosperity is the best way. RIP Yams


----------



## gwheels (Apr 11, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I love your second sentence, thought provoking. I think your first sentence is debatable as expressing hate is not consistent with indifference.


To tell someone to fuck off does not imply hate. The language is not as strong in certain locations as in others.

Pluck yew etc. To the English and Quebecer the word is not as harsh.

So you can do both


----------



## gearshift (Apr 11, 2019)

One need not destroy one's enemy.
One need only destroy his willingness to engage.
~ Sun Tzu

Heap burning coals on his head.
~ Proverbs 25: 21-22


----------



## gwheels (Apr 12, 2019)

Heap burning coals on his head.
~ Proverbs 25: 21-22[/QUOTE]
Wow that is a misquote. The first bit of that quote is about feeding and clothing your enemy and by doing so the act of kindness will heap burning coals on his head (when there is a reckoning).

But the Sun Tsu one sums it up perfectly.


----------



## gearshift (Apr 12, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Heap burning coals on his head.
> ~ Proverbs 25: 21-22


"Wow that is a misquote."
~ gwheels


I suppose you will feel like I misquoted you also by not quoting your reply in its entirety.
I included the reference of verses 21-22 so if one wanted to look up Proverbs they would be able to.
But I can see that you might be the judgmental type, please forgive me for not quoting Proverbs 25 in its entirety.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 12, 2019)

If your a Canadian shovel their driveway. If your not Canadian, buy them Canadian beer?


----------



## Hellokittie1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Fascinating thread. I try my best to defeat whatever caused me to have the desire to conquer to begin with. My struggles are internal for the most part.


----------



## Hellokittie1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Or cr


Where’sthecurve said:


> If your a Canadian shovel their driveway. If your not Canadian, buy them Canadian beer?


Or crown royal


----------



## eyeballsaul (Jun 24, 2019)

It is just now i am starting to realise that by trying to beat someone all you are doing is beating yourself. Your setting expectations, thoughts and possible negative actions setting yourself up to lose. The best way to win is to try not to win but be content as you are haha.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 24, 2019)

by living well.....


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 26, 2019)

...live indomitably and then die on your own terms.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jun 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on the situation. being peaceful doesn't make me a pacifist. i don't have any problem with anyone, if they don't make any problems. i'm happy to share with people that share with me. i'm happy to help people that help me. i'm not happy to let anyone take anything from me, or anyone else. i'm not happy to let anyone force me or anyone else to do anything against our will...take the highroad, it offers a better vantage to hit your enemies from


Nail on the head! So true Mr. Shrubber.


----------



## Devil's cabbage (Sep 29, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Well now that’s the million dollar question isn’t it? “Why can’t we co-operate” and all get along? If only it were that easy.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I totoally agree with you, but unfortunately it’s impossible to co-operate with many people. No matter how hard you try their only intent is conflict, as tho they thrive on it. In these situations the best way to win is to take the higher ground and walk away. Say your part, stay honest, resist insults, wish no ill, and just walk away.





Venus55 said:


> Well now that’s the million dollar question isn’t it? “Why can’t we co-operate” and all get along? If only it were that easy.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I totoally agree with you, but unfortunately it’s impossible to co-operate with many people. No matter how hard you try their only intent is conflict, as tho they thrive on it. In these situations the best way to win is to take the higher ground and walk away. Say your part, stay honest, resist insults, wish no ill, and just walk away.


You inspire me to be better. Unfortunately I don't have the constraints to stop myself from saying the things I feel need said, you'd think I would have learned by now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

The best way to defeat an enemy is to live better than them... Put a moat around the house and fill it with piranhas and gators...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The best way to defeat an enemy is to live better than them... Put a moat around the house and fill it with piranhas and gators...


The moat is because they are gonna try to get to you for your shit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The moat is because they are gonna try to get to you for your shit...


"They" ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "They" ?


The ones I have defeated... The jealous... The envious... The enemy..


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 24, 2019)

By not caring. That way, they don't have power over you.


----------

